# Autocruise Paintwork



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

looking to touch up the habitation door of our 2008 starspirit it is kind of a tan colour the lower part has blistered as if it is alloy of some kind anyone know of the true colour or how to find it swift seem unsure


----------

